# Mit PHP Sound abspielen



## Robert Steichele (25. November 2005)

Kann ich mit PHP einen Sound (z.B. Wav-Datei) abspielen.

Bei uns in der Firma werden Rechnungsnummern und zugehörige Paketnummern per Barcodescanner in eine Formular gescannt und dann in einer MySQL-Datenbank gespeichert. Ich habe jetzt diverse Abfragen eingebaut, damit nicht versehentlich die Rechnungsnr. im Paketnr. Feld gescannt wird. Dann wird eine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben. 
Da der Mitarbeiter aber nicht direkt am PC sitzt, sondern mit dem Funkscanner immer etwas davon entfernt ist möchte mein Chef jetzt auch noch eine akkustische Meldung bei falscher Eingabe.

Ist das mit PHP überhaupt möglich, oder mit was kann ich das realisieren?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. November 2005)

PHP selbst kann keinen Sound abspielen, es koennte aber eine HTML-Datei ausgeben welche veranlasst einen Sound abzuspielen. Immer vorausgesetzt das laeuft ueber den Browser und nicht als Standalone-PHP.


----------

